# Offshore Weather Forecast



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

What is a good website to look at the offshore weather forecast?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I usually look at NOAA's site but you can take your pick from litter of weather sites; they're all usually off a little bit.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.florida-offshore.com

Our *Reefcast* is one of a kind and has years of proven accurateforecasts! You won't catch us using anything else.

It's a 3mile x 3mile forecast - shows hourly wind speed, wind direction, sea height, and periods for 7 days. There is even an Ensemble for you to compare its "stableness". It updates 4 times a day (4, 10, 4, 10 EST). This is a pinpointed forecast tool & like I said it's the most accurate offshore modelof today - (don'tbelieve me? use it a few times... print it out and take it with you - - see how it matches exactly what was forecasted by the hour - -&feel free to compare it to the live buoy reports too)


----------

